# Airboats on Saginaw Bay



## eyecatcher (Feb 2, 2004)

I have hunted the middle grounds since 1949 and have used about every kind of craft and propulsion imaginable. I found the air boat to be a very effective comfortable way to hunt, in areas that will cause a heart attack in many men. I don't like the loudness but its not all that much worse then some mud motors. The thing is we as hunters need to stick together and not fight each other, that only gives PETA and that ilk fuel to fight us. I'm getting a little to old to fight and I hate to have the government involved with things that should not be any of their business. they can find enough to keep them busy and us running hard to pay the taxes. I know a few of the guys who run air boats in the middle grounds. They are real good hunters, guides and gentleman who do not violate the laws. They are the first to help anyone in trouble on the bay. they build air boats and are the best marine mechanics I know. I have no problem with any form of transportation you might care to use as long as you dont harass the birds or fellow hunters. and stay a couple hundred yards away from the next guys set.


----------



## DuckMan87 (Jun 11, 2009)

zeak said:


> Wish I had tens of thousands of dollars to drop into a boat too. Mine cost less then most guys go devil rigs. Nobody needs a boat to kill ducks, but sure makes things alot easier on ya. As far as being an internet tuff guy, im 19 years old and as proud as ever. Like I said, if ya got a problem let me know, I'll be off of gieger road saturday morning with my airboat.


id expect as much from someone thats 19...im only 22 but reality set in, if i drive al teh way out there im sure as hell not goin to get in a fist fight ill be there throwin deeks n killin birds


----------



## zeak (Mar 20, 2008)

DuckMan87 said:


> id expect as much from someone thats 19...im only 22 but reality set in, if i drive al teh way out there im sure as hell not goin to get in a fist fight ill be there throwin deeks n killin birds


I guess your just that much more of a man then me, and that much more mature then I am. I've realized a lot of people who hate airboats have never ridden in them and if thats the case let me know I'll be the first to give a ride to ya and let ya experience how nice it is to open up the hunting opportunites.


----------



## DuckMan87 (Jun 11, 2009)

zeak said:


> I guess your just that much more of a man then me, and that much more mature then I am. I've realized a lot of people who hate airboats have never ridden in them and if thats the case let me know I'll be the first to give a ride to ya and let ya experience how nice it is to open up the hunting opportunites.


actually a few years back i got offered a rid ride one with come Louisiana boys that came up for th carp world tournament stuff...they wanted to kno where teh fish where...second funnest boat id ever been in, the ride was awesome, well not for teh coot, but the fact that if land gets in teh way u just jump teh shyt...i dont likem cuz thats all u hear a mile away both ways and tey scare every freaking duck on the bay away. its not the airboats i dont like its what the results of the airboats are i dont like.

And as far as mature-er...its not even about that trust me ive had my share of good times, just when it comes down to it, its not worth it anymore, its 2 much to have just a fist fight everyoen seems to wanna pull a gun or a knife, then call teh cops i dot get it but whatever...and what yer rtyin to fight over makes no sense as it is


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Can this thread just run off into the sunset? she's well done guys.

the reality is that it isn't illegal to use an airboat. they have benefits and drawbacks just like other tools of the trade.

I don't know this for a fact, but it might be legal to hunt from a FLOAT PLANE! imagine one of those taking off and touching down in your area.   

They're a specialized piece of equipment that generally speaking, are pricey enough to make them unattractive to most. if they were all as cheap as a "typical" duck rig... I'd suspect many guys on this forum would have one - maybe even me

(though I think (know) I'd get the frying pan from "she who must be obeyed" if i brought home one more boat!) :lol:


----------

